# Anybody want a cat?



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I made a promise to my wife that she did not want me to keep. I promised her that the next time one of our cats scatched our grandson in the eye area would be the last time. The last time just happened tonite. If anybody wants a gray cat with a white bullseye on the side, let me know before 09:00 tomorrow morning.

Jim


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I wish I lived in Fargo I would turn that thing inside out for you. I HAT CATS!!!! But they are good eats and I mean that!!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Thanks PorkChop, but I won't eat it! Should I save the carcass for you?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

cats are better than kids, give it up to the SPCA for adoption


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

hmmmm...do they take dead cats?


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

talk to Petsmart they have a pet adoption system.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

If you do decide to put your cat down... You should make a hunt out of it, and tape it, and then sell you dvd to all of us. On the proper techniques to hunting the elusive common cat. Good Luck. I had to shoot my cat once, and wounded it, and oh boy did that thing get ****** off, that was a crazy 10 seconds trying to put another bullet into it.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I was going to give it a sporting chance and use my wife's grandfathers' Savage 99 SRC in 30-30 that I have never shot. However, in the interests of humaneness, I will use my Remington 11-87 Supermag with Dead Coyote loads. I do hope my first shot is good, as this gun has a history of jamming after the first shot.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

I've been thinking about your situtation. What if your grandkid scratched the cat first. Have you questioned both your grandkid and the cat about what happened.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes. Just skin and gut it for me. Please leave the head on it. I like for them to be looking at me on the platter when I am eating them. Weird I know but I like it!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Is it a male? I neuter all feral cats with my 30-06. It would also work on house cats.Requires a certain degree of skill but I am sure you are capable.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

jhegg
Would a leash and coyote call be considered baiting? Maybe go out for a late afternoon drive and try some calling !!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I used to have a dog that loved to fight and kill those big ol wildcats. It was quite the sight, we **** hunted at night and had to kill several cats every night she loved it. The ferocious growling and excitement made your heart pound. But all the while ol Peanut the dog was doing what she thought her job was.... :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

get rid of the grandkid, that's an option....

_or_ you could give the cat to http://www.adoptapetfm.org


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Aaahhhh, nothing like a little off-season ditch cougar action!! 8)

Chopper bring your recipe book to the banguet tonite and we'll swap a few gourmet cat dishes over a beer!!


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

so, is he dead?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

DRYLOCK,
Well, yes - the cat has gone to visit his ancestors.

Ranger, 
Getting rid of my grandson is not an option. Some time in the future (like say 20-30 years) you will understand. 
I tried your second suggestion. I got a recording telling me to leave a message and then if nobody had contacted me within 48 hours - call and leave another message. Not acceptable.

Now, I am not a cat lover by any means, but this was one of my wife's favorite pets. Even so, I did what I had to do. Grabbed my old 870 and a few shells and the cat and went for a ride. At a suitable location, I stopped. As I loaded the 870, I realized that this was going to be way more difficult than I thought it would be. I couldn't decide whether to use a Remington or a Winchester load. I had three shells, the Remingtons won by a 2:1 margin. The cat never knew what happened and my grandsone will never be scratched in the eyes by that cat again. End of story.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Excellent! I would have done the same thing my friend! Did you use the Pattern Master? :sniper:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

jhegg said:


> As I loaded the 870, I realized that this was going to be way more difficult than I thought it would be. I couldn't decide whether to use a Remington or a Winchester load.


Congrats on the monumental decision Jim!! Everyone will sleep better tonite, especially ole bullseye!! 8)


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

boy and no one suggested declawing.. I small price to pay if your wife loved the cat.. How was the couch last night??


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Actually, with the loss of a dear pet, my wife needed someone to snuggle up to last night. Maybe I should toast the other one too.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

jhegg said:


> Ranger,
> Getting rid of my grandson is not an option. Some time in the future (like say 20-30 years) you will understand.
> I tried your second suggestion. I got a recording telling me to leave a message and then if nobody had contacted me within 48 hours - call and leave another message. Not acceptable.


First of all, the suggestion of getting rid of your grandson was just a joke, I was just pointing out that you can have more than one option. I should be the last one for you to tell that I will understand in the future. I love babies, I volunteer at the MeritCare Child Development Center everyday for three hours. We say jokes like that all the time in the CDC, like if a baby just went out of the room with another staff member to get something from the kitchen, and their parents come to pick them up and realize their baby isn't in the playroom or the nursery, we usually tell them that we sold their kid on Broadway for twenty-five cents. We make jokes like that all the time, because it keeps us sane in a room with twenty infants.

Why is it not acceptable for them to not return your message in 48 hours? First of all, most normal people don't need to get rid of their animal in a matter of 48 hours, sounds like someone has some anger issues! Adopt-a-Pet is a volunteer organization, you can't expect them to have the same rapid-fire service that some other places do, and by no means am I saying other organizations get back right away either, because they don't.

sotaman-declawing?! Who would do that for their wife who loved their pet dearly? Obviously not somebody...And a small price? If he was willing to shoot the cat instead of getting it put to sleep, I'm sure he could handle declawing a cat.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

This is great! keep it up! :rollin:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Another reason to love ND. Down here the "animal rights" freaks would be ready to string you up if they found out about that. Our peta freaks were successful in getting our messed up state into turning "cruelty to animals" into a felony charge. My county has an animal rights assistant States Attorney, that is in with the ASPCA and PETA, etc, and she goes after anyone caught doing something to animals, with a vengence. I looked for the news story and couldn't find it, but there was a guy down here a few years ago that got tired of his neighbor's dogs running loose in his yard, so he shot them. She went with two felony charges and the guy ended up getting about a year in prison out of it.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

so you took your pet cat out in the country and shot it, you seem so proud of it that maybe you should take it to the taxidermist and have it mounted.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe he wanted to give it a sporting chance and give it a running shot.
I am amazed over all this furor over a song bird killer. I have conibear traps set year around for stray cats, if we didn't control them we wouldnt have any bird life left. Have a neigbor who lives nearly a mile from me and he acquired a bunch of cats this winter, so far caught three of them.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

jhegg said:


> Actually, with the loss of a dear pet, my wife needed someone to snuggle up to last night. Maybe I should toast the other one too.


If that is what works for you. I just prefer to give mine a couple drinks..


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

adokken do you have a live trap? I need some wild cats over here, lotta grain and rodents around. If ya get some spare cats just turn them loose in my yard. Should go good with my attack weasel.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Let me say this - shooting that cat was not an easy task. He had been with us for two years. That said, it was not an easy task to see my grandson walking to me crying with blood all over his face either. I will take my grandson over a cat any day. Those of you who disapprove of and whine about my actions had the chance to take the cat. Where were you then?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The most cats I ever killed in one day was 17. :wink:

I would have taken it but it sure wasn't worth driving 500 miles for, not to me anyway, maybe if I knew the cat...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

adokken, Your logic with cats is the same the guy from Bowman was using when shooting eagles.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

jhegg

Man you had to do what you had to do.. I am just doing a littl of this to you.. oke: Thats all I am not trying get under your skin I just figured you coming on with a topic like this you where prepared to take a little crap


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

jhegg i could care less that you killed your cat, I just think its kind of tasteless how people get on here and brag how they kill cats all the time.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

This has to be one of the stupidest threads of all time. If you really wanted to give your cat away, why didn't you put an add in the classifieds? :eyeroll:

How old is your grandson? Maybe he should have been supervised while with the cat. :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

LOCKED

Sorry, but this will get out of hand.


----------

